# Felt website



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

What happened to the new Felt website? I thought it was suppose to go up today.


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing!!!


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Seems strange to have the website lag so far behind shipments. There is one 2010 Felt F5 left at my LBS and tons of 2011 tri/tt bikes and when I bought my 2011 F5 they said they had already sold one size run of the F5 last month.

Maybe they are waiting because even SuperDave has said that the 2011 F5 frame is in every way better than the 2010 F1! And with the new 105, LBS' will have to seriously mark down 2010s to get them off the floor.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

......


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

According to SuperDave, the new Felt website should be up on 9/1/2011.


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

I just keep checking the site but still has the old page up...


----------



## bareitherd (Feb 11, 2009)

My guess would be they are having to make changes to the site due to Felt leaving Garmin-Transitions before they make the site live.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

This is what Felt stated on FB, It's official - Our 2011 website is in it's migration process. Sometime in the next few hours we should be live. Hope you enjoy what you see!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

AnthonyL88 said:


> This is what Felt stated on FB, It's official - Our 2011 website is in it's migration process. Sometime in the next few hours we should be live. Hope you enjoy what you see!



10:20 PM EST -- The new site is ALIVE!

-- Don4


----------



## Stan23 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Should have tested it first.*

Guess they should have tested before they went live. Looks like crap in firefox - ok in IE.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks pretty much the same in either Firefox 3.6.8 or IE8 on my computer. The trouble may be in your set!  

That said, on the F-series main page, they reference the top of the line F1-SL...last years model. This year, it's just called the F1.

Also, there is a link to "Previous Sites", which appears is set up to take you to the 2010, 2009, and 2008 versions of the website. The links all point back to the main Felt front door (www.feltbicycles.com), where you then have to either hit the back button, or click on your country...Needs some work.

Pictures of the bikes are HUGE when you download them. You can almost see the individual carbon fibers.

Not perfect, but all in all, a MUCH better roll-out of the website than Trek achieved this year, IMHO.

-- Don4


----------



## sftl97 (Aug 11, 2009)

Stan23 said:


> Guess they should have tested before they went live. Looks like crap in firefox - ok in IE.


I agree, it does not show well on Firefox 3.6.8. needed to use IE for the proper layout. 
I was waiting to see the new Z1 frameset and it is a disappointment (can't take the red). I hope there's still 2010 available.

Fred


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

*F1 frame price*

Anyone else surprised that they want $3500 for the F1 frame? I have read on some other forums that SuperDave (Dave Koesel @ Felt) said the price would indeed stay at $2800 for the frameset. Wonder what caused them to jack up the price $700 at the last moment? There are a lot of other comparable bikes around $3500 that will probably cause Felt to lose sales. However at $2800 they would have been basically alone and had market share.


----------



## Stan23 (Jun 10, 2010)

*My Bad*



Don4 said:


> Looks pretty much the same in either Firefox 3.6.8 or IE8 on my computer. The trouble may be in your set!
> 
> -- Don4


You're right, I forgot to delete my cache between viewing the old site and new. Once I did that it looks great.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

tranzformer said:


> Anyone else surprised that they want $3500 for the F1 frame? I have read on some other forums that SuperDave (Dave Koesel @ Felt) said the price would indeed stay at $2800 for the frameset. Wonder what caused them to jack up the price $700 at the last moment? There are a lot of other comparable bikes around $3500 that will probably cause Felt to lose sales. However at $2800 they would have been basically alone and had market share.


C'mon! The new F1 frame is the top of the line! For reference, the Cervelo R3SL frameset is $4000. The Cervelo R3 frameset is $3100. The new F1, if it is correctly priced on the website at $3499, is completely competitive. Don't want to, or can't pay that much? Get the new Felt FC for $1499. A unbelieveably great price for the same frame and fork as the F2.
-- Don4


----------



## sftl97 (Aug 11, 2009)

Stan23 said:


> You're right, I forgot to delete my cache between viewing the old site and new. Once I did that it looks great.


I'll try the same and see.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

tranzformer said:


> Anyone else surprised that they want $3500 for the F1 frame? I have read on some other forums that SuperDave (Dave Koesel @ Felt) said the price would indeed stay at $2800 for the frameset. Wonder what caused them to jack up the price $700 at the last moment? There are a lot of other comparable bikes around $3500 that will probably cause Felt to lose sales. However at $2800 they would have been basically alone and had market share.


The 2011 F5 is suppose to be better than the 2010 F1, according to a person at Felt.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Don4 said:


> C'mon! The new F1 frame is the top of the line! For reference, the Cervelo R3SL frameset is $4000. The Cervelo R3 frameset is $3100. The new F1, if it is correctly priced on the website at $3499, is completely competitive. Don't want to, or can't pay that much? Get the new Felt FC for $1499. A unbelieveably great price for the same frame and fork as the F2.
> -- Don4


Don, yeah I noticed the new FC and that is quite the bargain! Probably the best bang for the buck for a carbon frameset now. The F5 at $2000 is a great value for a complete bike. 

So I have one question: the FC frame = F2 frame? It seems more like the FC frame = F3/4/5 frames since the FC is listed at 900g and the F3/4/5 are listed at 907g. The carbon used in the F2 is also different than that for the FC. However it looks like the F2/3/FC all get the same fork at 331g, while the F4/5 get the heavier 370g version.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

tranzformer said:


> Don, yeah I noticed the new FC and that is quite the bargain! Probably the best bang for the buck for a carbon frameset now. The F5 at $2000 is a great value for a complete bike.
> 
> So I have one question: the FC frame = F2 frame? It seems more like the FC frame = F3/4/5 frames since the FC is listed at 900g and the F3/4/5 are listed at 907g. The carbon used in the F2 is also different than that for the FC. However it looks like the F2/3/FC all get the same fork at 331g, while the F4/5 get the heavier 370g version.


Looking closer, I think you are right about the FC frame = F3/4/5. 7 grams could be variation in the paint / finish, for all I know! I didn't notice the different carbon used on the F2. Good catch!

-- Don4


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone know the difference between the composites Felt uses? Besides being more expensive, lighter...etc. 

F1= Felt Road UHC Ultimate + Nano DMC Carbon Fiber w/ 1KP Weave (best)
F2= Felt Road UHC Advanced + Nano DMC Carbon Fiber w/ 3KP Weave (better)
F3/4/5/FC= Felt Road UHC Performance MMC Carbon Fiber w/ 3KP Weave (good)

So Ultimate >>Advanced>>>>> Performance? Then add in nano>>>> no nano? Then add in 1KP >>>>> 3KP? 

Heard a few posts mention the '11 F3/4/5 is not only lighter but better than the '10 F1SL. What is this based upon, SuperDave?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> Anyone know the difference between the composites Felt uses? Besides being more expensive, lighter...etc.
> 
> F1= Felt Road UHC Ultimate + Nano DMC Carbon Fiber w/ 1KP Weave (best)
> F2= Felt Road UHC Advanced + Nano DMC Carbon Fiber w/ 3KP Weave (better)
> ...


The 2011 F3/4/5 frame is lighter than the old F1 SL frame by a handful of grams, but the stiffness to weight is 50% greater. The frame has very good strength and impact resistance despite the lack of the nano-resin on the UHC Performance lay-ups. The fork on the F3 is within a few grams of the F1 fork. F4/5/F75 get a 370g version. The fork is another marvel getting much stiffer laterall and torsionally but NOT in fore aft stiffness. Despite the uptick in size it retains the same great ride. Strength here is also improved as is ultimate strength.

The $1500 FC frameset as well as the $1999 F5 are best in class by a huge margin based on the products I've seen to date from Eurobike. We'll see if anything new turns up as a reaction from our competitors at Interbike.

-SD


----------

